# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة أستاذ الدراسات الأندلسية المصري محمود علي مكي بمدريد

## هيثم العبيدي

*
وفاة أستاذ الدراسات الأندلسية المصري محمود علي مكي بمدريد

عميد دراسات الأدب الأندلسي د‏.‏ الطاهر مكي
رويترز - 11 أغسطس، 2013
قال أصدقاء لأستاذ الدراسات الأندلسية المصري محمود علي مكي يوم الأحد إنه
توفي في صمت في إسبانيا وشيعت جنازته الجمعة الماضي ودفن في العاصمة مدريد.

وقال المترجم المصري المقيم في إسبانيا طلعت شاهين في اتصال إن مكي الذي
كان مقيما في إسبانيا “توفي ودفن في المقابر الإسلامية في مدريد” ولمح إلى
عدم تعاون القنصلية المصرية في مدريد في نقل جثمانه إلى مصر.

ولم يتسن على الفور الاتصال بمصادر في وزارة الخارجية أو أسرة مكي (84
عاما) في مصر لمعرفة المزيد من التفاصيل.

وكان مكي الذي يعد من أعلام الدراسات الأندلسية تعرض لأزمة صحية إذ وقع
مغشيا عليه أثناء استضافة مكتبة الإسكندرية له عام 2006 في برنامج (الباحث
المقيم) المخصص للعلماء العرب البارزين في تخصصاتهم. ثم سافر إلى إسبانيا
للعلاج إلى أن توفي.

ولد مكي في محافظة قنا بصعيد مصر عام 1929 وتخرج في كلية الآداب بجامعة
القاهرة عام 1949 وفي العام التالي أوفده عميد الأدب العربي الدكتور طه
حسين إلى إسبانيا ضمن أول بعثة مصرية لدراسة الأدب الإسباني. ونال مكي درجة
الدكتوراه عام 1955 من كلية الآداب والفلسفة بجامعة مدريد.

وعمل مكي ملحقا ثقافيا لمصر في مدريد ثم تولى إدارة الترجمة والنشر في
وزارة الثقافة في الستينيات وعمل أستاذا زائرا في جامعات بالمكسيك والكويت
واختير عضوا بمجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة ونال عضوية مجامع لغوية عربية
وأوروبية منها المجمع الملكي التاريخي في مدريد.

ومكي من أوائل الذين أسهموا في تأسيس قسم اللغة الإسبانية في كلية الآداب
بجامعة القاهرة عام 1984 وكان أول رئيس للقسم الذي تخرجت أولى دفعاته عام
1988 كما أشرف على أول رسالة علمية في القسم.

ولمكي ترجمات منها مسرحية (سمك عسير الهضم) للكاتب الجواتيمالي مانويل
جاليتش ونال عن ترجمة رواية (السيدة باربارا) للكاتب الفنزويلي رومولو
جاييجوس – الذي تولى رئاسة البلاد عام 1948 – جائزة الدولة التشجيعية عام
1968 كما حصل عام 1988 على جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية في الأدب العربي وحصل
على جائزة الدولة التقديرية في مصر عام 1993.

ولمكي دراسات مهمة منها (الثقافة الدينية في الأندلس) و(تأثير الدون كيخوتة
في الأدب العربي) كما حقق ديوان ابن دراج القسطلي وقدم دراسة وافية عن
المؤرخ الأندلسي ابن حيان القرطبي وكتابه (المقتبس من أنباء أهل الأندلس).


ظˆظپط§ط© ط£ط³ط?ط§ط° ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط§  ? ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¯ظ„ط  ظ?ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظ? ط§ظ„ط¯ظƒط?ظˆط± ظ…ط*ظ…ظˆط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ? ظ…ظƒظ? ط¨ظ…ط¯ط±ظ?ط¯


المصدر

http://alifpost.com/%D8%AB%D9%82%D8%...B5%D8%B1%D9  %8A
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة

----------

